# Camera head



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Can anyone help me ... Ratech camera ... Not working is there a way i can replace it with out killn my wallet


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't know where to get it fixed at but how long have you had the ratech and how's it working for you? Besides the obvious repair needed. I've had my Ridgid camera head go out twice already and now the black and red wires toward the bottom of the spring have come loose so I get no picture so I'm considering the Ratech mini peek Lg for a backup camera.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

It wasnt bad for price .used.. Did a bunch of jobs n then someone used it broke it n it got repaired i used it once after cpl months later n video went out.... Called reapir place n they said they never touched it ... Hahaha n want huge coin for new head... So i dont care bout it now and im playn with it tryn to smaguyver a new cam in it


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

sierra2000 said:


> I don't know where to get it fixed at but how long have you had the ratech and how's it working for you? Besides the obvious repair needed. I've had my Ridgid camera head go out twice already and now the black and red wires toward the bottom of the spring have come loose so I get no picture so I'm considering the Ratech mini peek Lg for a backup camera.


It's not a snake you know lol


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cuda said:


> It's not a snake you know lol


 The instructions in the box clearly said camera/ sewer snake.
See + Snake


----------

